

'Jobocalypse' set to automate as much as 70% of jobs - spking
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2542113/Will-robot-jobocalypse-make-YOU-obsolete-2014-year-droid-takes-job-say-experts.html

======
alexjeffrey
this story has been told 1000 times - the canonical outcome is that more
technical jobs (programming, repair, etc) will be created to maintain and
create the robots. I'm pretty sure that the dynamics of the economy and
governments would shift were we to reach 70% unemployment too, towards more of
a leisure-oriented existence.

